# Goodnight Little Tom



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

and God bless, I am gonna miss you so very much

Tom had been fitting this morning almost non stop since 04:30, and I had to put his quality of life before my selfishness.

As we drove off to the vets there was a big rainbow, I hope that was a good sign I did the right thing


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

davebeech said:


> and God bless, I am gonna miss you so very much
> 
> Tom had been fitting this morning almost non stop since 04:30, and I had to put his quality of life before my selfishness.
> 
> As we drove off to the vets there was a big rainbow, I hope that was a good sign I did the right thing


So sorry to hear of your Loss, that Rainbow was a sign from Tom. He isn't suffering anymore and you did the right thing. Prayers to you and your family.

Mike


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Dave...with a heavy heart and tears streaming down my face...you have done the right thing for Tom...he can run with the wind, he can lay down and relax whenever he wants with no worries. He is at peace. Tom was a Great Companion n Friend, you have tons of memories to hold tight to you heart. now it's time for You to have some peace too.

My thoughts n prayers are with You! The Rainbow was the perfect sign...Tom's guide to being free...


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

oh Dave,
I was so hoping and praying. But you were the strong companion and father. He will be watching over you just as closely and lovingly as you did him. My prayers and hugs are coming your way.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Brandiann (Jul 24, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss, I'm sure that the rainbow was a sign. You made the right (although hardest) choice. Your handsome pup can now rest peacefully. You and your family have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Already posted on your other thread before I caught this one so will post same here too.........if I can see through my tears. Lots of people will be crying today. 

Dave, this is truly heartbreaking. So very sad to know you had to say goodbye to Tom. He had a great life with you and you did the absolute best and more for him. It may not feel like it but it's a very brave and unselfish thing you did for him today. He is at peace now.
I feel very priviledged to have met your beautiful boy and will never forget him.
Goodnight Little Tom x x


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss on this sad day. Know that you did the kindest thing you could for Tom. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dave*

Dave

My HEART goes out to you-you did everything possible for Tom.
You gave him peace, because you loved him.
We saw a Rainbow after Smooch crossed to the Bridge, too!
I know Smooch and Snobear are welcoming Tom to the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry Tom's time has come to leave, but you are incredibly strong to see and weigh his quality of life. I absolutely believe that the rainbow was meant to be there for you. We'll be thinking of you.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

When I saw this title, I began to cry, I knew it was your big teddy bear Tom. I am so very sorry to hear his time had come. My heart is breaking for you, you gave him the gift of peace. No more tortures of seizures, RIP big guy.........


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs! So sorry...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Dave, I'm so sorry to hear this. You gave your buddy the most unselfish, final gift.... taking on the pain so he could be free of his. Bless you and Godspeed to Tom.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Dave...Im so sorry..... Hootie was waiting at the gate to Welcome Tom. KNow that Tom is running pain free and will always be looking down on you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh Dave, so very very sorry and saddened to see that Mr Tom has gone to the bridge. I know your heart will be breaking now and hope that our words will bring some comfort.

Tom was lucky to have a dad who tried so hard for him, and who knew when the time to let him go peacefully was right. If love alone could have saved him Tom would have lived forever

WEEP NOT FOR ME THOUGH I AM GONE
INTO THAT GENTLE NIGHT
GRIEVE IF YOU WILL BUT NOT FOR LONG
UPON MY SOUL’S SWEET FLIGHT

I AM AT PEACE, MY SOULS AT REST
THERE IS NO NEED FOR TEARS
FOR WITH YOUR LOVE I WAS SO BLESSED
FOR ALL THOSE MANY YEARS


THERE IS NO PAIN, I SUFFER NOT
THE FEAR NOW IS ALL GONE
PUT NOW THESE THINGS OUT OF YOUR THOUGHTS
IN YOUR MEMORY I LIVE ON

REMEMBER NOT MY FIGHT FOR BREATH
REMEMBER NOT THE STRIFE
PLEASE DO NOT DWELL UNPON MY DEATH
BUT CELEBRATE MY LIFE 
(constance jenkins)

As the tears are falling, am sending you hugs, Tom's battle touched so many here.

Run Free Tom, play hard with the many new friends who are at the bridge to meet you and sleep softly


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so very very sorry to read this  You were a wonderful Dad to Tom and you did the kindest thing for him to end his suffering.

We understand how difficult this is for you. The rainbow you saw was definitely a sign that he is at peace! Daisy will be waiting at the bridge and when she spots Tom she will have gone bounding over to him to look after him for you. We're thinking of you.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss! I'm glad Tom sent you a rainbow to tell you to only remember the good times, not the final times ♥


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I am so so sorry.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so heartborken to knwo it was Tom's time to go, but glad you saw a rainbow. I think Tom is happy and playing at Rainbow Bridge with such a big grin on his face.

It's so hard to do, but the last and most loving gift we can give to let them go even though our heart screams No. HUgs to you and prayers for peace to come your way.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Tears stream for you and Tom. It takes so much strength and courage to let them go. It is truly a generous gift of love, trading their pain for your own. 

Peace be with you.

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Dave I am so sorry,
I never had the privalage of meeting your beautiful Mr Tom in person but through our talks feel as though I had.
Try and remember the happy times you shared of which there were many, you did everything humanly possible for Tom and knew when it was time to say goodbye.
Run free with Fred sweet boy knowing how much you are loved by so many.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You did the right thing. Hugs to you and your family. Tell Tom to say hi to Lucy for me.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry. I have quietly been following your thread about Tom. I am glad about the rainbow, a perfect sign...


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of Tom's passing.

RIP sweet Tom!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry. Rest peacefully sweet boy.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Dave i am so sorry i cried when i got that txt from you this morning.
RIP Tom fly with the angles.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss . . . I honesty feel the rainbow was sent to you by Tom to let you know that you did right by him and he thanks you for it. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so very sorry you had to say good bye to your sweet Tom. Run free sweet boy


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

davebeech said:


> and God bless, I am gonna miss you so very much
> 
> Tom had been fitting this morning almost non stop since 04:30, and I had to put his quality of life before my selfishness.
> 
> As we drove off to the vets there was a big rainbow, I hope that was a good sign I did the right thing


 
It was Dave i know how much you loved Tom and the rainbow was a sign.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Tom. Thoughts and prayers coming your way.


Sent from my iPod touch using PetGuide


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so so sorry. Run free sweet Tom.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I am so very sorry. 
RIP Lil Tom and run free at the bridge.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Dave, I'm so very sorry. Tom's beautiful soul has joined a heavenly pack of beloved animals, where he will forever smile down on you, grateful for the time you two shared together.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

So very sorry - his spirit will live in your heart forever.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I am so sorry!!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Dave, I am very, very sorry, with tears streaming down cant even type. Reading your posts every day I felt like I know you and your sweet Tom so well, happy when he was feeling good, sad when he wasn't well. There is no seizers and pain on the Bridge, pain stays with us on our side. Run free little Tom, my Buddy will show you the places where the grass is the most soft and water clean and cool.
Tom, we will always remember you and your fight to stay with your dad. For now run free and play hard, time will come for us all to be together again.
Goodnight Little Tom.


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry Dave, I know you did everything possible to help keep Tom enjoying life for as long as he did.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Dave - 

You took GREAT care of Tom and in the end you were merciful to him and put his needs above your own which is the biggest sacrifice we personally can make for our beloved goldens.

Run seizure free Tom in all the great health you deserve


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss, what incredible strength and love you've shown your lovely Tom. I just know that the Rainbow was a sign. Please accept my heartfelt condolences x


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss. 

Dave, I believe with all of my heart that the rainbow was definitely a sign from Tom to thank you for your unselfish love and also for the ultimate show of respect by giving him the gift he couldn't give to himself. They can't tell us in words how they feel, but somehow that rainbow was an even better expression than mere words of how Tom felt. Even if he could talk, I think he would have chosen the rainbow anyway. 

RIP Tom...you will be remembered with much love.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My heart aches for your loss. 

Godspeed good boy, you are so very loved.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Rest in Peace Tom. Dave you two put up a noble fight. Be well my friend and know you did the right thing. I am very sorry and saddened also.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

My heartfelt condolences Dave, I'm so very sorry.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

oh no, i'm so sorry dave, run free handsome boy x


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

You know you did the right thing. How much you loved him


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I can barely see the screen through my tears. Know that we are all saddened by this news. I don't have tremendous words of wisdom or comfort for you, Dave. I'm just so very sorry. A common name on this board is now with my Duke - and no more seizures. For either of them.

I feel like I knew Tom so well - through you. I wish I could take away your pain.

Tom, I know you're happy now - no more confusion, no more of whatever it was you went through - your found, not lost.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Dave I am so so sorry. I can't stop crying. Not because I think you didn't do the right thing, I am absolutely sure you did, but because my heart is broken for you, you have been the most incredible strength to Tom and given him unmeasurable outstanding care and devotion and I know how much you adored him. I'm certain the rainbow was there as a symbol. That must have been such a hard drive but the biggest act of love and care you could have shown him.
Run free beautiful Mr Tom, find Yssy and my Cracker and play hard, you are at peace now and we will always remember you in our hearts and minds for the amazing brave boy you were. X


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 17, 2011)

Run free Tom. I hope you will meet my Pippin(non Goldie but best friend to Monty) who we so recently lost. My heart goes out to you and your family. You did everything you possibly could for Tom.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss. I know this must be gut wrenching for you. I'm sure you did the right thing for your beloved Tom. You and Tom will be in my thoughts in the tough days ahead.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Dave, I'm so sorry that today was the day. That is the hardest drive to make. But Tom is at peace now, healthy & whole. 

The rainbow was a sign. RIP sweet, brave boy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry/

Sleep softly Tom


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry you had to say goodbye to Tom. Play hard at the Bridge, sweet boy!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max and I are so sorry. Run free, little Tom. And say hi to Duke for us.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss of your boy Tom. I understand how heartbreaking it was for you!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Dave:

Sorry. Hugs to you and your family. I read this from time to time: 

Do not stand by my grave and weep
I am not there, I do not sleep.
I am the thousand winds that blow,
I am the diamond glint on snow.
I am the sunlight on ripened grain,
I am the gentle autumn rain.
When you awaken in the morning hush,
I am the swift uplifting rush
Of quiet birds in circled flight.
I am the star that shines at night.
Do not stand by my grave and cry,
I am not there, I did not die …


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, Dave. I have no doubt that your love for Tom led the way, and you did the right thing. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

My heart is breaking for you, Dave. You and Tom fought the brave fight and now you have given him a gift of love to set him free. His new job will be to watch over you. Your love of Tom is amazing.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Tom. We are sending our prayers to you for comfort and peace. 

Play hard and run free now little Tom. Our beloved Rhett and many other good friends are waiting for you at the Bridge.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Dave,

I am so sorry for your loss of Tom. You did the right thing even if your heart is broken. That rainbow was a sign. I had one the same day when I had to let my Beau go. I took it as a sign that he was telling me it was ok and he was now free of his pain. May you be comforted by all the love you shared through the years and all the fun times you had and not the last couple from when he suffered his seizures.

My heart goes out to you during this sad time.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Thank you all for your kind words, they mean so much !!

I can't believe how empty the house is, he wasn't there to pester me to go out this morning and share my toast. Tom was such an amazing boy and meant the world to me.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well thats me unravelled again Dave but it's so very tough on you. No words to help but I am still thinking of you and Tom constantly, (Charlie also of course).


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

So very, very sorry Dave xxx
This thread is really heartbreaking, many of us feel we knew Tom so well, following his antics (beer drinking& pub lunches  ) and his health issues over the past year or two. Shedding quite a few tears here, as Im sure we all are, will be thinking of you.
Goodnight Mister Tom xxx


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

perdie said:


> So very, very sorry Dave xxx
> This thread is really heartbreaking, many of us feel we knew Tom so well, following his antics (beer drinking& pub lunches  ) and his health issues over the past year or two. Shedding quite a few tears here, as Im sure we all are, will be thinking of you.
> Goodnight Mister Tom xxx


 
I met Tom on the beach at Bridlington he was a lovely dog and my Charlie had eyes on him as well.
He will be missed by many people


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

May Tom rest forever in peace. He will keep a watchful eye on you and he knows how much you loved and cared for him.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Dave I hope you don't mind, but I must share more...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

In those photos, Tom is such a happy, smiling boy. Dave, my heart hurts for yours.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

No words 

Just hug (((( ))))))

So sorry.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I dont mind at all, I love seeing pics of my beautiful boy.




Tailer'sFolks said:


> Dave I hope you don't mind, but I must share more...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

davebeech said:


> I can't believe how empty the house is, he wasn't there to pester me to go out this morning and share my toast. Tom was such an amazing boy and meant the world to me.


I am so sorry Dave, I feel your pain. I've been there, I walked that walk. 
Those are beautiful photos. Tom was sweet, happy boy.
My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## CleosMom (Sep 3, 2012)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Dave I hope you don't mind, but I must share more...


 
Dave, I'm so sorry for your lost. Thanks for sharing the pictures of Tom. Gorgeous, regal, beautiful, mighty.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Dave, I'm so sorry to hear about Tom. He was very loved, by you and by all of us! Know that you did the right thing for him, as you always did. 

Godspeed, sweet Tom... 

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of sweet Tom.


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

Sorry for your loss!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Tom, my thoughts and prayers are with you.

Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Tom was such a god looking happy boy!
I am so sorry for your heartbreak.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh Dave ... just heard thru Steve
Tears are words the heart can't express, and they are flowing 
Farewell sweet sweet ~Tom~ RIP 
Heartfelt hugs to you Dave, you were the perfect Dad


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful photos of Tom, such a handsome boy. So sorry for your loss  we feel your pain


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

The house is never empty Dave ~ Because Tom is always there with you.
Just because we can't see them doesn't mean they're not watching over us.
Bless you for giving Tom such a wonderful loving life - that big old boy has always been a favorite to me and even now I can envision hugging that big guy.
The Pack send gentle healing rooos to you ~ along with a reminder that:
*The Reunion Is Guaranteed My Friend*

_Play Hard Sweet Tom - Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow! What fantastic photos of Tom  Dave you must feel so proud when you look at them, he was such a handsome happy fellow Still been keeping you in my thoughts today (hugs)


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I am so incredibly sorry for your loss, Dave. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. RIP Beautiful Tom.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Tom certainly was a cute pup who turned into a really handsome boy, and that is how we will remember him - smiling Tom.

Sending hugs for you Dave


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Dave, I'm so sorry that I didn't see this until just now. Of course you did the right thing! How could it be anything but when you love him so much? Letting a beloved dog go is one of the most selfless things you can do.

Sleep soft, sweet prince.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Dave I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. I know I've said it before but it's so true that that final act of kindness is by far the toughest. I went through the seizures with my last girl and I know how hard and helpless you feel when it happens. Tom had a very special smile...there's sure no question about that...my thoughts are with you.

Pete


----------



## Oscar1702 (Jul 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Thank you so very much Steve
Beautiful picture you've done of Tom and I can see Tom in the corner of his eye, looking away from me wagging his tail, I thought you'd cleverly put that there at first 




sharlin said:


> The house is never empty Dave ~ Because Tom is always there with you.
> Just because we can't see them doesn't mean they're not watching over us.
> Bless you for giving Tom such a wonderful loving life - that big old boy has always been a favorite to me and even now I can envision hugging that big guy.
> The Pack send gentle healing rooos to you ~ along with a reminder that:
> ...


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I would just like to say thanks again for all your amazing comments about my beautiful boy. This truly is a wonderful site to belong too with so many wonderful caring people


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so sorry...my heart is breaking with yours.....


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Dave, I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so very sorry about the loss of your sweet boy.


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm so so sorry for your loss... I'm sure Tom is now playing with my little Duda and having a blast...


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

May time ease the pain and emptiness but leave you with all the good memories of Tom and all you shared with him.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Dave, I'm so sorry to hear this. You did the right thing for Tom. I'll keep you in my thoughts and hope you can move through the sadness.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

(((HUGS)))

I'm so very sorry...
The rainbow was a sign showing Tom the way. 

Be at peace sweet Tom, you are much loved and will always be missed.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Godspeed Tom.


----------

